# GEP (General European Pharmaceuticals)



## lukeclarity (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello guys, anyone knows and has tried these products? Thanks


----------



## lukeclarity (Oct 25, 2013)

UP!!


----------



## lukeclarity (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

looks like your stock will last for a decent cycle lol

nice flashy looking box


----------



## lukeclarity (Oct 25, 2013)

polishmate said:


> looks like your stock will last for a decent cycle lol
> 
> nice flashy looking box


lol, isnt a photo made by me. However the package looks good but this thing does not matter  . I'm searching some reviews but for the moment nobody knows GEP. I think I will be one of the first to try these products.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Send me some samples  they look very nice.


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

report back with results please. also do you know where the lab is resident?


----------



## lukeclarity (Oct 25, 2013)

Their official website is: http://ge-pharma.net/

ScamAdviser said that their owner country and website location is in Bulgaria (so isnt a good news imho)


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

I've seen the products here in Greece. I know someone who's used their stuff. He never said if he liked it or not - probably as he isn't an edjumicated user.


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

lukeclarity said:


> Their official website is: http://ge-pharma.net/
> 
> ScamAdviser said that their owner country and website location is in Bulgaria (so isnt a good news imho)


i've used different bulgarian labs already and their oils were always spot on. the communication and support on the other hand was horror. paypal is a must there


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

lukeclarity said:


> Their official website is: http://ge-pharma.net/
> 
> ScamAdviser said that their owner country and website location is in Bulgaria (so isnt a good news imho)


This means nothing. If I was a lab I certainly wouldn't register my website with my correct owner details and the country where I live


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

Wasn't Gep about 5-7 years ago until he was busted I presume this is another lab using there name


----------



## AP23 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I have 2 Vials of Trenacet from GEP here.

In the package is an package slip.

But i dunno if fakes or not.

Its my first Cycle Tren Acetat, first Testo Enanthat only.

Anyone experience?


----------



## dozer2011 (Aug 14, 2014)

i have methanandrolic from GEP

i will start with them in two weeks,

will chek the code on the GEP website

to be sure

I will update.

what I understand it's "new" GEP

these products appear to be new to the market what I got for info.

I has not heard or seen anything from "new" GEP in Sweden,

They seem to be so new that Fakes has not begun to be done,

GEP has among the the most expensive products on the web

so I think they're building up their reputation with good products

they also have a code system

so you can chek their products on their website if it is legit

would be good if more people can update about GEP products


----------



## arkoz1711 (Sep 9, 2012)

Im on trenacet from GEP i will update need more reviews from this lab i search everywhere and they are very limited reviews


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

Love how these threads bring out the new members


----------

